# Muay Thai Dubai 2013?



## Dutchie53 (Jul 13, 2013)

Most of the metioned clubs in the forum/old threats are closed like COTENDOR..any other ideas?


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Dutchie53 said:


> Most of the metioned clubs in the forum/old threats are closed like COTENDOR..any other ideas?


Found this one: ✔  Emirates Fight Club '' KickBoxing , ThaiBoxing,MMA & Super Fitness  - Home

Not sure if still actual


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

KO Boxing has muay thai classes if I recall correctly

From my understanding the level of boxing/muay thai/mma out in Dubai is aimed at white collar level guys (understandable), and the coaching isn't that great. Although that may of just been the one gym I visited.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks mudblud. Will check them out


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

also found this one in the meanwhile

team nogueira dubai

will check them out next week


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

Did you guys find KO gym? I went down today, couldn't see it. Will scout out again tomorrow.

Team Noguiera has some amazing facilities, but it is so goddamn expensive! 1000 dirhams a month for all classes? That's insane. I've trained at Nogueira in brazil (with the Nogueiras), and its a 1/4 of the price. 

I just paid for the one BJJ class, so didn't get a chance to see the boxing/ muay thai coaches.

Edit: There is apparently a coach at tribefit who has a few kickboxing & Muay Thai titles.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

Mudblud said:


> Did you guys find KO gym? I went down today, couldn't see it. Will scout out again tomorrow.


nope, but honestly haven't been looking ... first get settled with the rest 




Mudblud said:


> Team Noguiera has some amazing facilities, but it is so goddamn expensive! 1000 dirhams a month for all classes? That's insane


must become at least world champ for 1000AED ! crazzzyyyy


----------



## cheenodc (Jul 31, 2013)

Mudblud said:


> Team Noguiera has some amazing facilities, but it is so goddamn expensive! 1000 dirhams a month for all classes? That's insane. I've trained at Nogueira in brazil (with the Nogueiras), and its a 1/4 of the price.


I've checked the pricing on their website, and the cheapest one they have is AED 349.(3x a week with one martial art of choice) I hope this is true.


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

cheenodc said:


> I've checked the pricing on their website, and the cheapest one they have is AED 349.(3x a week with one martial art of choice) I hope this is true.


That brings it down to around 30 dirhams a class, which isn't that bad. The Jits guy is a solid black belt under Mario Sperry, and is a good person to learn off. 

What grinds me is that you pay up 4 times as much for probably nowhere near the standard. For example, this is twice the price of London fight factory (which is expensive), who have at least 6 black belts, 3 Muay Thai world champions, commonwealth boxing champions, Russian cup ***** champions etc etc. 


Its a moot point for me anyway, as I don't have a car and its an absolute pain to get to via metro.


----------



## looper (Apr 30, 2013)

Mudblud said:


> That brings it down to around 30 dirhams a class, which isn't that bad. The Jits guy is a solid black belt under Mario Sperry, and is a good person to learn off.
> 
> What grinds me is that you pay up 4 times as much for probably nowhere near the standard. For example, this is twice the price of London fight factory (which is expensive), who have at least 6 black belts, 3 Muay Thai world champions, commonwealth boxing champions, Russian cup ***** champions etc etc.
> 
> ...


Hey Mudblud,

there is a high chance that I will be joining Team Nog once I am in Dubai (end of August) because they have the best BJJ coach in town. Glory MMA & Fitness also has MT but their BJJ/Grappling coach sucks  If we get along with our schedules I might give you a ride!

Prices suck in Dubai for all gyms but keep in mind that being a world champion/black belt or such doesn't make you a good coach. I have met some black belts who were good fighters but coaching/teaching wasn't their strength. What good is a black belt if he cannot teach?


----------



## LailaH (Aug 1, 2013)

I highly recommend Colosseum health and fitness club for Muay Thai. They have Thai trainers and are really good value for money. I've been attending their classes now for a few months, before that I used to have personal trainers but the inconsistency led me to join a group class. 

Their classes are good for technique


----------



## Mudblud (Jul 16, 2013)

looper said:


> Hey Mudblud,
> 
> there is a high chance that I will be joining Team Nog once I am in Dubai (end of August) because they have the best BJJ coach in town. Glory MMA & Fitness also has MT but their BJJ/Grappling coach sucks  If we get along with our schedules I might give you a ride!
> 
> Prices suck in Dubai for all gyms but keep in mind that being a world champion/black belt or such doesn't make you a good coach. I have met some black belts who were good fighters but coaching/teaching wasn't their strength. What good is a black belt if he cannot teach?


Hey dude, yeah I hear you about good coaching, fortunately I've not come across a bad one yet (bar the brazilian guys who couldn't understand me).
I actually went to a session at Team Nog when I came across initially, and it seemed well taught. Quite a busy class, but he still managed to get around most folk.
Let us know when you get settled anyway, I just found KO Boxing today, so I'm going to go along to that for a bit as its close to where I stay. If they had a grappling guy take classes there, I would be signed up all the way.


----------



## LailaH (Aug 1, 2013)

looper said:


> Hey Mudblud,
> 
> there is a high chance that I will be joining Team Nog once I am in Dubai (end of August) because they have the best BJJ coach in town. Glory MMA & Fitness also has MT but their BJJ/Grappling coach sucks  If we get along with our schedules I might give you a ride!
> 
> Prices suck in Dubai for all gyms but keep in mind that being a world champion/black belt or such doesn't make you a good coach. I have met some black belts who were good fighters but coaching/teaching wasn't their strength. What good is a black belt if he cannot teach?



To kick a*s


----------



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

Pride fitness in al quoz does mma Muay Thai and jujitsu


----------



## Dutchie53 (Jul 13, 2013)

Old post but I checked out team nogueira thai boxing sucks there..bags are so close you can't even kick proper without kicking your neighbour and not pads training only bag! Didn't like it.


----------



## Elvik59 (Jun 9, 2013)

Check out Hm fitness centre on Meydan street bowling centre, they have Jason Woodham as Muay Thai instructor, I practised Muay Thai for 3 years in Thailand, and of what I have seen here, he is probably the best in Dubai.


----------

